# Courbefy France



## redT1ger (Nov 23, 2015)

An abandoned French hamlet high up in the hills and surrounded by woods, a lovely silent place with superb views. The residents left in 1970 as the hamlet wasnt financially viable. The whole place was bought by a firm who spent a fortune turning it into a holiday resort, building multiple chalets, a pool, tennis court, bar etc. They then went bust, an artist then bought the whole place as an artists retreat, he then went bust. It now sits abandoned.


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely little chapel, thanks for posting.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 23, 2015)

What a nice place. I could make this my own holiday retreat. Nice post and nice photographs.


----------



## smiler (Nov 23, 2015)

That must have bin a delightful explore, I Loved it, Thanks.
P.S.
Clean your lens.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep, I could def have a retreat there! 
Thanks for sharing your lovely photographs of a lovely find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 24, 2015)

What a lovely place.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 1, 2015)

Amazing little place, nice report


----------



## VWPowered (Dec 27, 2015)

nearly close, it sold at auction for €520000 in 2014 to Ahae, whos real name is Yoo Byung-eun, a South Korean artist, he committed suicide after the Sewol ferry accident which saw more than 300 deaths, mostly secondary school students


----------



## Rubex (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow such a lovely place, excellent photos


----------

